# Bismarck taxidermy show....



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

just wondering if anyone made it to the bismarck taxidermy show, and if so what mount did they vote for? Also, rick did u have some stuff there? it looked like a few of those mounts were familair, thought they might be yours


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, I had 1 of the 5 Harlequins! A Barrows Goldeneye and the pheasant on the wagon! Lot's of people attended the show this year!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I was there. Lot of nice mounts and they were just getting out the ribbons when I was leaving. I only saw the first couple going out but I noticed Matt Jones won 2 2nd places in the Masters Division.


----------

